# Do you guys like?



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

so i saw nib's black fire Brick and got bored one day and drew him. do you guys approve?
Brick








brick on paper


----------



## Midnight Bettas (Jul 19, 2011)

Is that my lineart?


----------



## Midnight Bettas (Jul 19, 2011)

:evil:you didn't draw him you just colored him in! Why are you saying this is your work!?


----------



## Midnight Bettas (Jul 19, 2011)

ur a liar


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

ya i am going to enter it in the color contest if i get some nice things said about it. your line art is beautiful by the way. i hope you didnt mind me using it.


----------



## Midnight Bettas (Jul 19, 2011)

Oh ok thank you!


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

okay i colored him but I shouldnt be the one called a liar after the things i read about you. i am sorry.


----------



## Midnight Bettas (Jul 19, 2011)

But next time just ask first


----------



## Midnight Bettas (Jul 19, 2011)

mernincrazy8525 said:


> okay i colored him but I shouldnt be the one called a liar after the things i read about you. i am sorry.


 

Thanks for the comment. I luv it


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

i will ask next time and i am sorry.


----------



## Midnight Bettas (Jul 19, 2011)

I already apolagized and do you know what really hapend about the drawing forum? I was upset the day my betta died so i did that. I got requests and didn't want them sayin thats not what the example looked like so I had to do that. And have you seen my sig


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

yes i did, and i said sorry too. i apologize and didnt mean to offend you. and i am sorry about your betta passing.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

@ Midnight Bettas- You shouldn't be talking..... -___-


----------



## Midnight Bettas (Jul 19, 2011)

youlovegnats said:


> @ Midnight Bettas- You shouldn't be talking..... -___-


 
why not?


----------

